# FYI:For anyone looking for a Sausage Stuffer



## shoneyboy (Nov 15, 2011)

The Cabalas in Gonzales, LA has this 11lbs Sausage Stuffer IK-516403 on sale for 149.99 regular price 299.99 and the 30lbs for 299.99 regular price 459.99. For anyone looking for early Christmas wish list items
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. If any has one, maybe they will let us know the Pro and Cons of it. ShoneyBoy


----------



## boykjo (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the 30 and thats a great price.............I love mine... the only con is the 30 leaved 3 lbs at the bottom


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 15, 2011)

boykjo said:


> I have the 30 and thats a great price.............I love mine... the only con is the 30 leaved 3 lbs at the bottom


  Hey Joe.............................you could send me one for Christmas


----------



## roller (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you tried using bread to push that 3lbs on out ?


----------



## smokeamotive (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the 11lb w/motor and have the same problem as Boykjo, execpt it's @1 to 1 1/2 lbs. Good idea Roller, why didn't you tell me this earlier? I just finnished stuffing 20lbs of SS!


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 15, 2011)

Joe, I spoke to one of my friends that has was having the same problem. He said he puts a kitchen towel in a zip-lock bag and uses it to press the rest of the meat out, I'm not sure how well it works though.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 15, 2011)

You can get them online too. Its the old style model. Click HERE


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 15, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> You can get them online too. Its the old style model. Click HERE


Thanks Brian!!

I was salivating for the 11 pounder with the motor...

Motor doesn't fit on the older models.

They are great units tho!!

  Craig


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 15, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Thanks Brian!!
> 
> I was salivating for the 11 pounder with the motor...
> 
> ...



Im pretty sure you can get the motor for the old one. They stopped recommending it because the gears on the motor were grinding. But the motor is like 200 bucks last I looked.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 16, 2011)

Shoneyboy said:


> The Cabalas in Gonzales, LA has this 11lbs Sausage Stuffer IK-516403 on sale for 149.99 regular price 299.99 and the 30lbs for 299.99 regular price 459.99. For anyone looking for early Christmas wish list items
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Shoney

It's a GREAT Deal, but you gotta know the limitations of the stuffer

TJ

Quote:


boykjo said:


> I have the 30 and thats a great price.............I love mine... the only con is the 30 leaved 3 lbs at the bottom


I own the Cabelas 20# stuffer and drive motor.

The gears are steel, but the main shaft is aluminum.  Poor Combination!!!

I spoke with Weston, the MFG. of the Cabelas stuffer, and there were problems with the plunger bottoming out, and would bend/break parts.  This happens when using the electric motor.  They removed a few teeth from the shaft, and the unit would no longer bottom out.  The new problem, is the stuffer now leaves 2-3 lbs. of meat in the bottom of the can.  I find this very frustrating, and have to fill by hand, if I'l filling 1# bags, or use a Jerky Cannon if I'm making sausage or snack sticks.  Some guys have fabricated another plastic disk, approx. the size of the plunger, to shim the plunger.  I shimmed the plunger with large washers, and extended the shaft with brass bushings.

The New Cabelas Stuffers have an available electric motor with a built in clutch.  This keeps parts from bending/breaking.  Also, the new model travels all the way to the bottom, so there is minimal meat left in the can.

Last year, I paid $200 for my 20# Cabelas Stuffer and another $95 for the motor in the Bargain Cave at my local Cabelas.  It was such a good deal, that I couldn't pass it up!  I just can't see dumping this one, and paying over $600 for the latest version.  I have a mark on the shaft, so I know when the plunger gets to the bottom of the can.

I am wondering if the main shaft is interchangeable, and if the new shaft would work in the older Cabelas Stuffer???

Todd


----------



## smokeamotive (Nov 16, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Hey Shoney
> 
> It's a GREAT Deal, but you gotta know the limitations of the stuffer
> 
> ...


Todd, as mentioned above, I have the same problem. I was considering taking my main shaft up to a machinist I know and have him make a new one that was longer and made of 316 ss. I would be interested in finding out the answer to this. I am certainly looking for the cure to this problem.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 16, 2011)

The part has to be ordered thru Cabelas, but the new one is also made of aluminum

Todd


----------

